# Peacock?



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I know it's a bad pic and you can't hardly see the stripes on it because of the flash but can you tell if it a peacock and if it is what kind? Thanks


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Oh I don't know if this will help or not but the store tank it came from had one more fish in it that looked just like this one only it had red eyes like an albino. I choose the non albino one.


----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)




----------



## morningsky (Apr 22, 2008)

In the profiles they have a gold peacock hybrid. Does your fish look like it?
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/species.php?id=1315


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I'm not sure. Mine is alot younger than the pic in the profile. I'll see if I can get a better pic.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

It looked cream colored with peach colored stripes in the store. I was hoping it was one of those strawberry hybrid peacocks. Now it's looking more yellow than peach though and I'm not even positive it's a peacock as I've never seen many.


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Doesn't really look like a hybrid so-called "Peacock", but then they are quite variable since they are hybrids. Look more like an unknown Mbuna. The head and mouth would be most important for identifaction. I doubt that this fish will ever get much different.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Awww I know Noki knows his stuff and I got a feeling he's thinking it's not a strawberry peacock  . I was going by it's big eye and it's mouth looked kinda pointy to me for a mbuna. I dunno if this pic will show the head and mouth any better or not. I'm not very good with a camera.


----------



## danielratti (Feb 17, 2008)

it looks like a young gold peacock to me.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks y'all maybe when it gets some more size to it we can tell for sure. It is pretty small right now.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Looks more like an Yellow Labidochromis hybrid to me.


----------



## Nor Cal Cichlid (Oct 24, 2007)

Albino sunshine :?


----------

